# Favorite way to consume honey



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

by the spoonfull. Otherwise, on fresh bread with peanut butter. And in tea. And if I don't have simple syrup, I use honey with my whiskey for an Old Fashioned.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

In the form of baklava, the pastry
made with layers of filo dough
soaked in a mixture of honey, 
some water, and nuts.


----------



## scottybee (Feb 23, 2003)

My 6 yearold daughter loves it on her bacon in the morning!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I eat most of of mine on toast in the morning.
I have a grand daughter that eats it on french fries.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

English muffin hot right out of the toaster. Spread with butter and add honey. The heat melts the butter and thins the honey and it all soaks into the bread. 

Then eat to my hearts delight.

Dan


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I think I use the largest quantity in my coffee. I recently discovered that it makes milk unecessary. Have started with creamed honey lately, on my toast in the AM.

dickm


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

BY THE SPOON FULL RIGHT OUT OF THE REFERGERATOR COLD
Don


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Mixed into honey butter (with REAL butter) spread on toasted English muffins. Of course it also goes good as liquid eaten right out of the jar. And, sometimes I like honey jelly on peanut butter in sandwiches. (hmmm, I wonder if Phoenix ever got around to making honey jelly.....)


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

I love to chew on a big chunk of comb honey.

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

OOPs
Another one
My wife tells me that if I didn`t lick my fingers so while I am extracting my belly wouldn`t BEE so BIG


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I love to drink it out of the bottle. just hold my head back and pour it in. Darn that is goooooooooood


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

My brother in law will pour about two ounces on his corn flakes every morning and he says he doesn't like honey very much? I wonder what he would do if he did.

My farorite is either in mead or peanut butter honey sandwich, the peanut butter is optional.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

I used to like with salami when I was 6. Now, I dip in it homemade donuts or french toast. I put a mixture of cottage cheese and honey on my pancakes.


----------



## Old Buzzard (Aug 7, 2004)

1. On Belgian waffles.
2. On ice cream
3. On ice cream on a Belgian waffle
4. In hot tea


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

Mr. Allen,

Sorry I missed your comment the other day. I haven't been curious enough yet to make up any of that honey jelly but, now that I am running low I'm thinking I should have made some in order to get more mileage out of the honey I had.

As for my favorite form of honey consumption... It has to be honey walnut spread, on hot muffins.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Right out of the extractor for the best flavor just off the hive. I like it any way. Even off the fingers.
Clint

------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan
Beekeeping sence 1964


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Off of a hive tool or my finger as I work a hive.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

. . . and, chunks of comb honey right in the mouth, oh yes! Peanut butter and honey, another good one ChellesBees.

- Barry


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

Say Phoenix, do you have a recipe for this "honey walnut spread"?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I am not sure what way is my fav way to eat honey since I am still new at this. I just had a warm bagel with honey on it... it was good. Maybe I will try an english muffin next time.

do you have to put honey in the refriderator?


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

Chelles, I just fill small jars with walnut halves and then fill with honey.

Isaac, As your name indicates I would have assumed you to be a Chef, and would have expected you to be the expert on honey recipes. Are you a Chef, or do you just play one on the internet?  Keep you honey at room temperature, in a dark cupboard. If you put it in the fridge, it will crystallize.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Phoenix:

Yes, I am a real chef with tons of recipes that call for honey but I like things simple and I am trying to find out what simple means to me when dealing with honey.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

In any of the home baked breads, cakes, and cookies I make, as a sugar substitute.

BubbaBob


----------



## Busy Bee (Jan 28, 2005)

Honey is the best in coffee, or mixed with peanut butter and eat by the spoon full. Makes my wife sick.


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

Isaac:

Do you have any tips for making a good honey glaze for pork? Or how about honey mustard dressing?

Busy Bee:

Your response sounds familiar, are you my neighbor?


----------



## Busy Bee (Jan 28, 2005)

Phoenix

I'm from a small town called Riverdale its near Alma. The middle of the mitten.


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

I was born in Alma. Have an apiary in Perrinton.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Phoenix:

I do, yes. Email me at [email protected] and I will share the recipe with you.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I tried the toasting the english muffin, putting a thin layer of butter on it and then drizzeling honey all over it. It was really good!


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Favorite way to consume honey? Hmmmmmmmm, I would like to cover Reba Macintire in honey and....nevermind. OK, I will go now.


----------



## Waysouth (Dec 27, 2004)

instead of the sugar in Pecan pie


----------

